# Husband flipped out



## js_wife (Nov 22, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## mom876 (Nov 15, 2008)

I think the past is the past and that is where it should stay. Using one's pre-marriage relationships against them is playing dirty.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

a bit irrational, flawed logic, inebrieated. probably the alcohol twisting his thinking. i hafta believe that talking about another lover in your bed with him is not the best arousal method.

quite the visual in your husbands mind. the withdrawal method performed by you former lover on you.


----------



## mom876 (Nov 15, 2008)

The husband brought up the ex boyfriend.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

mom876 said:


> The husband brought up the ex boyfriend.


then i guess he wanted to here the answer. he can't use the past against her. dirty pool, against rules for fighting.


----------

